# My Howitzer



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

My new howitzer is here!
She's just my thing!
Excellent Desing by Jörg and best craftsmanship of Milbro!
better is not possible








it has a mirror-like surface
she is very comfortable to shoot!

At first you need some courage to shoot them and then you love her









because it carries very little load on the wrist
so I can easily shoot with strong bands.

I think they will sell very well!


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Any moment now- wait was that a knock on the door- -. No just the dog- any day now- B-)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Golden Howitzer


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Wow, Golden Howitzer


yes, 24Karat Gold - weight of the Slingshot: 620g


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Tobse glad you like it you got the number 001 you take a better picture than me







and thanks for the sale all the best and HAPPY SHOOTING Pete


TobseB said:


> My new howitzer is here!
> She's just my thing!
> Excellent Desing by Jörg and best craftsmanship of Milbro!
> better is not possible
> ...


----------



## silent_fly (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, and like everybody here, I love beautiful slinghsots.
Let me write a little review about this product:
I personally love the Howitzer, so much that I have both the lightweight alumnium as well as the heavy bronze version.
They are both solid slongshots which shoot really well, very strong & precise because of the low and wide fork. The grip lies confortably in your hand if you hold it in hammergrip. It's probably the most confortable hammer grip style shooter. But this slingshot is universal so it can also easily be used with the index/thumb grip.
I use butterly bands (thera blue) and it works well so I can really recommend this slingshot to anybody who wants to spend a little bit more money in a product which will last a life long ;-)

Happy Shooting!


----------



## MikeyRoy (Jun 23, 2011)

Where does one buy one of these slings?


----------



## MikeyRoy (Jun 23, 2011)

Found it, nevermind

http://milbroproshotuk.com/html/products/around_the_world.html


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

The Howitzer Slingshot is still my Favorite Slingshot! i have the best accuracy with it and i like the Desing very much!
i test the Panther in the last days, it is a similar fork... and also a good shoter but the Howitzer is still better!!
i shot only in Hammergrip with the Howitzer! maybe one day i order the aluminum to...


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

just order one !


----------

